# Why is T-Cut bad



## barryscott (Feb 22, 2007)

I have just borrowed a bottle of T-Cut colour fast for black cars off a friend which i used on the back of my car not long back to remove a few thousand VERY fine scratches i caused when removing a badge. The T-cut completely removed all the fine scratches :thumb: 
My question is as i am about to use it on some other scratches ive found is why does everybody on here slate it so much?? i have read a few posts and everybody is saying bin it :doublesho bit worried now


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe not so much the Colour Fast stuff, but the original stuff is basically a very old skool type approach designed for removing oxidised paint. The abrasives are quite harsh and they do not diminish or get finer as it is worked so it is harder to acheive the same finish you would get from a modern polish or compound like the Menzerna range for example.
The other factor which can be detrimental is that T-cut contains ammonia which will dry out the paint surface and lead to further oxidisation and fading.

Oh and it stinks too 

Grab a PC or UDM and some Menzerna and you will never look back :thumb:


----------



## barryscott (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Try the penny test with T cut and see what happens 

Sorry just could not resist


----------



## barryscott (Feb 22, 2007)

Made it clean but not as new


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Also doesn't the colour fast stuff just fill all the scratches like a black glaze? You may find that all the scratches you thought had been removed are still there...


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I found that it puts more marks in than removes


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Stick to your Cillit Bang mate probably more effective :lol:


----------



## Iceash (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and getting into detailing my car a lot more. I used t-cut to get some strange gluetype marks off my bonnet and roof. Bloody hard going took around an hour working on all these blobs. anyway finally got them off but then the next day spotted that I'd used none mettallic one rather than the one for mettalic's. After that process I used autoglymn polish and then waxed ova that. 

I can't see any damage from the t-cut and to be fair the bonnet looks the best it ever has. Do you think I could have caused long term damage to the lacquer or worn to much of it off?

Thanks all.

Ash

PS I used the autoglymn pink labelled bottle but that didn't touch it.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

I dont think its bad stuff, its just their is many many ways of doing a better job! Its back to the Halfords way of life thing again. Its the only product people know of that will remove scratches! Ask someone in halfords to tell you how abrasive #85 is and see what happens.


----------



## Iceash (Jul 18, 2007)

So what product would have done a better job then?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

exotic detail said:


> I dont think its bad stuff, its just their is many many ways of doing a better job! Its back to the Halfords way of life thing again. Its the only product people know of that will remove scratches! Ask someone in halfords to tell you how abrasive #85 is and see what happens.


It's the same over on the Micra forum. Someone posted on how to remove scratches. Every reply mentioned t-cut. I posted saying that it was bad, and that it stays abrasive during the entire polishng stage. None of them took any notice  , they all thought they knew better.

As you said, it's the "halfords way of life"


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Wasn't the original T-Cut designed in a time when high solids, single stage paint was the norm. To the best of my knowledge, these types of paint required a compound (which is exactly what the original T-Cut is imo) with significant cut to make any timely headway.

Around 15yrs ago, I remember using original T-Cut on my black mkII 16V Golf to flat back cellulose touch up paint used to fill stone chips - it actually seemed to work well. I then attempted to tackle a 1" scratch I'd touched up on the roof - I managed to reach primer in a very short amount of time :wall: 

I don't know if it has been reformulated since, but I quickly learnt that day how aggressive T-Cut really was.


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

When most people have a faded or scratched car they'll goto halfords and then the car cleaning section, the most obvious, colourful and cheapest product they see is T-Cut so they buy it and go home and use it with a dusting cloth. Something like SRP in a plain white bottle doesn't really stand out, or have what it does in big flashy letters on the bottle.


----------

